# كتب مهمـة خــاصــة بهندسة التبريد والتكييف وتخصصات أخرى كثيرة .



## الصانع (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتـه ،،

الأخـوة الأفاضل ... 

الموقع التالي يحتوي على المناهج التي تدرس بقسم هندسة التبريد والتكييف في الكليات التقنية في السعودية ومن خلال الروابط التاليـة يمكنكم تحميل ما تشاؤن من الكتب :

1- الرابط الخاص بقسم التبريد والتكييف : 

http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/

والموقع يشمل الكتب التـاليــة : 


رياضيات تخصصية
فيزياء تخصصية
لغة إنجليزية عامة
أساسيات الحراريات والموائع
أسس التقنية الكهربية والإلكترونية للتبريد وتكييف الهواء
السلامة المهنية
قياسات
ثقافة اسلامية -1
لغة انجليزية تخصصة -1
اساسيات تقنية التبريد
اساسيات تقنية تكييف الهواء
ورشة أساسيات تقنية التبريد وتكييف الهواء
الرسم الفني للتبريد وتكييف الهواء
مقدمة تطبيقات الحاسب
السلوك الوظيفي ومهارات الاتصال
لغة عربية
نظم ومعدات التبريد
نظم ومعدات تكييف الهواء
مخازن التبريد التجارية
ورشة التبريد التجاري
أساسيات التحكم في أنظمة التبريد وتكييف الهواء
ثقافة اسلامية -2
لغة إنجليزية تخصصية -2
تطبيقات الحاسب الآلى في التبريد وتكييف الهواء
تكييف الهواء المركزي
ورشة تكييف الهواء
أنظمة التحكم في التبريد وتكييف الهواء
صيانة أنظمة التبريد وتكييف الهواء​ 

2- كذلك يمكنكم زيارة الصفـحـة الرئيسيـة للموقع والذي يحتوي على الأقسام التاليـة :
التقنية الإدارية
التقنية الميكانيكية
التقنية الكهربائية
التقنية الكيميائية
الفندقة والسياحة
التقنية المدنية والمعمارية
التقنية الالكترونية
تقنية الإنتاج الغذائي
تقنية البيئة
تقنية الاتصالات
تقنية التصنيع الغذائي​ 

حيث يمكنكم الإستفادة من الكتب الموضوعة في كل قسم من الأقسام والتي قد تنفعك أنت شخصياً أو أحد قاربك أو أصدقائك ، لذا لا تبخل بنشر هذا الموقع لكل من تعرف بأنه سيستفيد منه ،،،

وأرجوا أن أكون قد وفقت بإيصال هذه المعلومات لكم ،،، وأن تعم الفائدة للجميع ،،،

تحياتي ،،
المهندس الصانع ....


----------



## zanitty (10 مارس 2009)

بجد مجهود رائع و معلومات قيمه


----------



## الصانع (18 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> بجد مجهود رائع و معلومات قيمه


 
حياك الله وشكراً لمرورك ،،،

وفقك الله ،،


----------



## الافريقي (22 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الصانع (22 مارس 2009)

الافريقي قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااا


 
حياك الله أخي الكريم ،،
وشكراً لمرورك ومشاركتك ،،
شاركنا بنشر هذا الموقع حيث لإن الكتب التي فيـه تخص جميع التخصصات كما ذكرنا فيما سبق ،،



الصانع قال:


> كذلك يمكنكم زيارة الصفـحـة الرئيسيـة للموقع والذي يحتوي على الأقسام التاليـة :
> 
> التقنية الإدارية
> التقنية الميكانيكية
> ...


----------



## الصانع (22 مارس 2009)

الصانع قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتـه ،،
> 
> الأخـوة الأفاضل ...
> 
> ...


 



للوصول لقسم التبريد والتكييف يمكنك زيارة الصفحة الرئيسية للموقع من الرابط التالي :

http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/

وبعد ذلك قم بإختيار (( الكليات التقنية )) من القائمة على اليمين ،،
وبعد ذلك إختر (( حقائب الكليات حسب الخطط التدريبية 1428هـ (*جديد*) ))
وبعد ذلك ستظهر لك نافذة تضم جميع الأقسام والتخصصات يمكنك إختيار تخصص التبريد والتكييف منها لتتمتع بتحميل وقراءة اي كتاب من المناهج المقررة ،،


مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق وأن تعم الفائدة للجميع ،،،


المهندس الصانع ،،
مهندس تكييف ،،


----------



## بالظ (16 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (16 مايو 2009)

مجهود اكثر من رائع .......................


----------



## بلال أبوجيب (18 يوليو 2009)

مششششششششششششكور يا سيدي الكريم


----------



## basetco (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم انا فني تبريد نفسي اكون واحد من عضو في الموقع للمعرفات المعلمات عن كل جديد في مجلا التبريد وشكران:75::75:


----------



## حمادة الموشى (4 يناير 2010)

*حقيقى موقع ممتاز و مجهود رائع و معلومات قيمه*


----------



## saher haz (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (24 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور اخى الصانع *


----------



## مصعب بركات (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## esaed (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## محمد حسين العزام (5 مارس 2011)

تسلم الايادي وحياكم الله :55:


----------



## معاويه احمد (9 سبتمبر 2013)

عفوا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## eng - mahmoud (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*تجديد الروابط من جديد 

الحقائب التدريبية

حقائب المعاهد الصناعية الثلثية

حقائب المعاهد الصناعية1428هـ

حقائب معاهد التدريب1428هـ

احتياج الوحدات من الحقائب

*​


----------



## اسامةسمير (22 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا


----------

